# My Gargoyle Costume at the Fireland Faerie Festival



## badmonkey (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow! Very impressive!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks badmonkey!


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Very cool. Great job with the painting.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Dragonryder. I hope to rebuild the whole thing this year. It has proven to be way more successful than I imagined it would be.


Dragonryder said:


> Very cool. Great job with the painting.


----------



## wwwicked (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, this looks great!
How long did it take you to put on this costume? Seems to be very time-consuming, isn`t it?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

wwwicked said:


> Wow, this looks great!
> How long did it take you to put on this costume? Seems to be very time-consuming, isn`t it?


It took me 2 or 3 months working on anf off after work and on weekends. If I had just focused on it exclusively, maybe 1 month after work and weekends? It would take me less time now, since it was my first time making a duct tape dummy, building stilts, carving foam, etc.


----------



## HalloweenMaster (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmm Nice....


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

HalloweenMaster said:


> Hmm Nice....


Thanks, HalloweenMaster!


----------

